# Teaser: MK6 APR Carbonio 2.5L Intake System!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Just a quick teaser. We have a new Carbonio Intake system on the way for the MK6 2.5L guys! 

The 2.5L is a bit tricky to work with due to it's layout. There's not much space for a ram air design like the 2.0T, and the existing MK5 2.5L intake systems don't fit due to a change VW's made with the headlights.

Since our systems are made from Carbon Fiber we are able to mold the intake system into any shape we want and as such were able to extend the intake system directly off the throttle body, past the head light and into the fender well where it draws air from the front grilles. 

Remember, this is a *TEASER!* so information right now will be limited. I'll fill everyone in once we are ready. 

*FAQ's*
*When:* Around First Quarter 2011.
*Power Gains:* Not finished testing, more information near launch.
*Price:* Not set, more information near launch.

Thanks!















































*Update!*

It's making excellent power. 


























Sounds like a sexy 5 cyl if you ask me!


----------



## valvesprung (Oct 30, 2002)

Very cool guys :thumbup:


----------



## FlyingFinn (Aug 23, 2004)

Very nice! I can't wait to get a handful of these in our parts dept! :grinsanta:


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

But the lower left grill is blocked off in the MkVI Golf unlike the Rabbit who has a small cut out nearest the radiator. Did you guys just pull off the lower left grill? I'd like to know how you got around that because the screws are hidden in the new car.


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

Tagging thread. Want!


----------



## the_abuse (Jul 13, 2010)

if you are looking for canadian testers for cold weather PM me and we could work out a deal for me to trial one if you guys at APR are interested


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

the_abuse said:


> if you are looking for canadian testers for cold weather PM me and we could work out a deal for me to trial one if you guys at APR are interested


We actually have Golf testers up in canada now as Carbonio is located in canada. Do you have a Mk6 Jetta? I wouldn't mind a bit more data collection for the new Jetta Platform.


----------



## the_abuse (Jul 13, 2010)

sorry only the 2.5 golf i live in northern south western ontario in georgian bay area near blue mountain so it always snows here... let me know if you want to add another golf to ur list id be glad to help and give you data and work out a deal to purchase one


----------



## Salty VW (Sep 2, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Very nice! I can't wait to get a handful of these in our parts dept! :grinsanta:



I can't wait to see a VW dealership with aftermarket parts behind the counter.


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> *FAQ's*
> *When:* Around First Quarter 2011.
> *Power Gains:* Not finished testing, more information near launch.
> *Price:* Not set, more information near launch.


 It's Q1 of 2011 any update. 


Yes I'm going to be that guy


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

The next update you'll see will be comprehensive product photography of each and every part as soon as I'm ready.


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> The next update you'll see will be comprehensive product photography of each and every part as soon as I'm ready.


 Ah, the "vague answer to shut them up" response. Are you ready yet? How about now? ...... Now?eace:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Not ready yet. Shooting photos and testing another system right now.


----------



## GB724 (Mar 8, 2009)

Any update?


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

Almost halfway through quarter 1.

Just sayin'

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm in need of final marketing material before release. If anyone knows of a MK6 Golf or Jetta near Auburn Al, Birmingham AL, Montgomary AL, Atlanta GA send them my way.


----------



## GB724 (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh Lord have mercy! Someone make the trip so we can get these released!

Hey Arin, any idea of a price yet, even ballpark?


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

GB724 said:


> Oh Lord have mercy! Someone make the trip so we can get these released!
> 
> Hey Arin, any idea of a price yet, even ballpark?


trust me i have been considering it


----------



## INDIGO GOLF (Apr 8, 2001)

I am trying to buy a carbonio intake for the MKV 2.5L but can't find it in canada.


----------



## falvey6607 (Feb 7, 2009)

These need to be available by the 18th when I get my tax return! And under $300 would be nice


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

bunnyfufu said:


> trust me i have been considering it


lol me too. 

15 hours 41 mins

954 mi


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

pickles and mayo said:


> lol me too.
> 
> 15 hours 41 mins
> 
> 954 mi


yea im about 700 miles out..but i think its ive gone against it..though it would be cool to be the first with this..i cant justify spending the gas.hotel and a whole weekend..if the location was somewhere cool maybe..but whats in alabama???bubagump shrimp company?idk


----------



## GB724 (Mar 8, 2009)

750 miles / 12 hours for me. A little too far.


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

GB724 said:


> 750 miles / 12 hours for me. A little too far.


so were all in the same boat...if it was close enough to make a day trip i would be all over this.
north carolina would be perfect..but i dont think thatll happpen


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

I too have been thinking about this and I'm only 488 miles from Birmingham AL. Why couldn't you guys have needed someone to test it during Petite LaMans


----------



## Tanarsis (Oct 16, 2010)

*Intake*

I just noticed on my 2011 Jetta Sportline 2.5l 5spd that the hydraulic power steering resovoir has been put right in the path of aftermarket intakes! Aggh, I don't think the Neuspeed P-Flo will even fit. Anyone going to make a MK6 Jetta specific intake? Or a power steering relocation kit? Have to go with an Afe drop-in filter for now.


----------



## DirtyCandy (Nov 23, 2010)

Any updates arin?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

DirtyCandy said:


> Any updates arin?


No, I still need to finda a local 2.5L for marketing data... unless people want to purchase it without any final dynos and or maf logs.


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> ... unless people want to purchase it without any final dynos and or maf logs.


I don't remember seeing a Carbonio dyno that was done without software...does this mean that there will be '10-11 2.5L software as well?



[email protected] said:


> No, I still need to finda a local 2.5L for marketing data...


Jim Ellis has a '10 Golf in his used inventory...you guys work with them...perhaps you could borrow it for a few days.


----------



## falvey6607 (Feb 7, 2009)

If you need a 2010 2.5 in the NJ/DE/PA area i'd be happy to help. Alabama is just too far. I'm really looking forward to getting this part so someone step up!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

brian81 said:


> I don't remember seeing a Carbonio dyno that was done without software...does this mean that there will be '10-11 2.5L software as well?


TDI did not have software when I released the intanke data. 2.5L software is still a bit out for us though. I'll have more information in the future, probably around the summer. Sorry about that! 




> Jim Ellis has a '10 Golf in his used inventory...you guys work with them...perhaps you could borrow it for a few days.


Thank you! I'll see if this is a possibility. Maybe one of their loaner cars.


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> unless people want to purchase it without any final dynos and or maf logs.


As long as it doesn't throw a code, sounds as mean as i'm expecting it too and is reasonably priced.... income tax refund season is here, you might wanna hurry up!  That's what I am waiting for - "extra" money. I know it'll at least make a couple more HP, and since it's for my daily I really don't care a lot about gains. As long as it doesn't make the car worse. 

Speaking of reasonably priced, I'm assuming this will be close to if not the same as the MK5 2.5 intake price ($279), correct?


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

BUMP

someone pease make this trip:banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

bunnyfufu said:


> BUMP
> 
> someone pease make this trip:banghead:


A customer has contacted me and we'll be wrapping this up early next week. 
:thumbup:


----------



## GB724 (Mar 8, 2009)

Can we start pre-orders now? :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

GB724 said:


> Can we start pre-orders now? :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Haha, let me finish all of my testing and I'll only sell it to you if engineering gives the final stamp of approval.


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> A customer has contacted me and we'll be wrapping this up early next week.
> :thumbup:


finally!!!


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

pickles and mayo said:


> I'm assuming this will be close to if not the same as the MK5 2.5 intake price ($279), correct?


.


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

What is the estimated cost for this going to be?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

When I have all the cost information, I'll post it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Update!*

It's making excellent power.


----------



## GB724 (Mar 8, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

GB724 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:








Sounds like a sexy 5 cyl if you ask me!


----------



## GB724 (Mar 8, 2009)

Arrrrgh....sell it now please!!!! Then release the tune for the 2.5L too!!!

Was there an exhaust on that car or was that stock other than the intake you guys added?


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

NICE:laugh:
Sounds awesome.:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

GB724 said:


> Arrrrgh....sell it now please!!!! Then release the tune for the 2.5L too!!!
> 
> Was there an exhaust on that car or was that stock other than the intake you guys added?


All stock. Only mod was the intake.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> *Update!*
> 
> It's making excellent power.


Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Very nice :thumbup:


We are quite pleased with it so far. We'll update everyone when we have more information requiring pricing and availability as time progresses.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

Sounds INCREDIBLE! this is worth the wait for sure


----------



## DirtyCandy (Nov 23, 2010)

Arin! seriously bro.. hurry up, I want to go stage 2 already and you sir are being a c*** blocker right now 


can't wait for release!


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

DO WANT! Is it done yet credit card is ready to be used.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

so is this without a reflash?


----------



## Tanarsis (Oct 16, 2010)

Any info on the MK6 Jetta? I'll post pics of the power steering resovoir in the way of the intake.I put in a drop=in Afe dry-flow for now definately noticeable. I can imagine this would be a beastly difference!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

jaja123 said:


> so is this without a reflash?


Stock software. 



Tanarsis said:


> Any info on the MK6 Jetta? I'll post pics of the power steering resovoir in the way of the intake.I put in a drop=in Afe dry-flow for now definately noticeable. I can imagine this would be a beastly difference!


Photos please. That will help!


----------



## mkVIjettawhitegold (Feb 21, 2011)

Really want one of these for the mkVI jetta, and saw nobody else has posted any pictures of the power steering reservoir so I figured I would throw a couple up for ya.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Unfortunately the Jetta (not the sportwagen) will not work. That power steering res is in the way.


----------



## chinapie2 (Mar 11, 2011)

constantly refresh this forum to see if the intake is purchasable... must have intake.... now!


----------



## DirtyCandy (Nov 23, 2010)

chinapie2 said:


> constantly refresh this forum to see if the intake is purchasable... must have intake.... now!


This^^ I want stage 2 already.. come on arin!


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

This thread is the only reason I come to the tex every day. Hurry up I want to pop my cars mod cherry.


----------



## Tanarsis (Oct 16, 2010)

Damn downgrade to Hydraulic power steering anyway! Could someone design at least a short ram intake? Or snake around the thing with thinner tubing?


----------



## mkVIjettawhitegold (Feb 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Unfortunately the Jetta (not the sportwagen) will not work. That power steering res is in the way.


So what does this mean?? There will be no APR intake for the 2.5 Jetta, or it's just a long ways off due to the need to design a whole new setup?


----------



## Redslumber (Mar 8, 2011)

Hmm sounds promising. Any estimate on pricing for the intake? 

What would it sound like if I decide to install the intake and a new exhaust system on the car??


----------



## WasteOfSpace (Nov 29, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> Unfortunately the Jetta (not the sportwagen) will not work. That power steering res is in the way.


 So that means it will work on the "mk6" Sportwagon?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

It will fit on the following cars: 

MK6 Golf 2.5 Tip & Manual 
MK6 Jetta Sports wagon 2.5 Tip & Manual 

It will not fit the MK6 Jetta. We unfortunately will not be making an intake for the Jetta at this time. There simply isn't much room.


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

you guys should make a tune for the 2.5 as well!


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> It will not fit the MK6 Jetta. We unfortunately will not be making an intake for the Jetta at this time. There simply isn't much room.


 
Relocate it, it looks lonely chilling out in the middle of nowhere anyway.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Burbank2broward said:


> you guys should make a tune for the 2.5 as well!


 Eventually, that's the plan. 



pickles and mayo said:


> Relocate it, it looks lonely chilling out in the middle of nowhere anyway.


 If this is possible, post up a DIY!


----------



## GB724 (Mar 8, 2009)

Come on Arin, we're 10 days away from the end of the first quarter. Any news on price and release date?


----------



## chinapie2 (Mar 11, 2011)

1 day away from end of 1st quarter, credit card in hand waiting for item to be available.


----------



## DirtyCandy (Nov 23, 2010)

:thumbup:


chinapie2 said:


> 1 day away from end of 1st quarter, credit card in hand waiting for item to be available.


----------



## Bizob (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey Arin,

How about an intake design similar to the TDI's?










The shape couldn't be exactly the same but it shouldn't be that much of a re-design, right?


----------



## GB724 (Mar 8, 2009)

Where is this thing??!?!!111!!

Come on Arin! Please!!


----------



## DirtyCandy (Nov 23, 2010)

For everyday that this intake is not released a white rabbit is killed in Germany. maybe you should look into that Arin 

PS: Got Engine cover and money for stage2 tune ready, just need the intake..!


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

DirtyCandy said:


> For everyday that this intake is not released a white rabbit is killed in Germany. maybe you should look into that Arin


LOL :laugh:


----------



## chinapie2 (Mar 11, 2011)

So this website has pre-orders avaliable for the intake... 


Since there hasn't been any news about the item is this a credible source??

http://www.ngpracing.com/store/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=6952


----------



## GB724 (Mar 8, 2009)

Yes, they are a credible company.

Just waiting to see if Arin is going to beat their prices. Any day now, Arin!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Waiting and Waiting and Waiting on carbonio to send the intakes... sorry guys. I'm just as excited as all of you.


----------



## falvey6607 (Feb 7, 2009)

I already pre-ordered mine from APTuning, I'm just patiently waiting for it to get shipped. Any day now hopefully opcorn:


----------



## falvey6607 (Feb 7, 2009)

Still no updates Arin? I'm just getting anxious and we're almost a month into Q2 now!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

ETA - Wednesday.


----------



## falvey6607 (Feb 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> ETA - Wednesday.


Exactly what I wanted to hear. Thanks for all the updates and putting up with our nagging:thumbup:


----------



## Pete W. (Feb 13, 2005)

How much and will you be doing a group buy for the first offering?


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)

I must say it looks much nicer then the mk5 version did, it being two peace and all. Very nice


----------



## Spartan8 (Aug 4, 2004)

When can we expect to see something for the MK6 Jetta sedans; 2.5L? :beer:


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

is the hp/tq graph flywheel horsepower???


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

jaja123 said:


> is the hp/tq graph flywheel horsepower???


Yes. I used a variable drive train loss to get back to what they advertise at the crank and it looks pretty close. Actually, logging load with vag-com matched the crank figures pretty well! 

Here's what it did at the wheels on our dyno. These are the averaged results so it's not the highest or lowest runs. Dyno curves were different compared to the old MAF setup 2.5L's from a few years back:


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks arin thats really helpful. How do you take off the secondary air injection hose? do you just squeeze the tabs really hard? The filter is a k and n?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

jaja123 said:


> thanks arin thats really helpful. How do you take off the secondary air injection hose? do you just squeeze the tabs really hard? The filter is a k and n?


Yeah, thats how you do it if I recall correctly.

The filter is a proprietary Carbonio intake.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

Sweett gonna sound sick... but who knows cause my magnaflow is pretty loud but the power gains are mostly what im looking for. Should have it installed by late tom. Ohh how does the cold air reach the intake. Is it right behind the left fog light? however i dont have fog lights installed so i probaly wont gain as much power. Also can i use a k/n intake oil spray?


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

a design like the carbonio tdi is not really doable since the intake manifold is so close to the front on the 2.5's. The 2.0 diesel and fsi have theirs behind the engine.


----------



## Boost Addicted (Jun 11, 2007)

MAF logs? is that how you came up with these numbers? MK6's dont have MAFs.......


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

nope... no maf thats correct. I got the intake installed and there is a noticeable power gain and sound.


----------



## mrmike02 (Feb 4, 2010)

Has anyone installed this yet? Wondering how you like/dislike it..


----------



## dmb6202 (Oct 25, 2010)

I attempted install and couldn't finish. The port on the intake for the ventilation hose is a bit to tight for me to get the clip to engage. I had no such difficulty with my Neuspeed short ram.

Plus, the silicon coupler was about 1/2" too long, making it very difficult to get the whole thing to connect to the throttle body. I'm waiting on APR for a resolution, but at this point I cannot in good conscience recommend the part.


----------



## Systematic (Apr 28, 2011)

*My experience...*



dmb6202 said:


> I attempted install and couldn't finish. The port on the intake for the ventilation hose is a bit to tight for me to get the clip to engage. I had no such difficulty with my Neuspeed short ram.
> 
> Plus, the silicon coupler was about 1/2" too long, making it very difficult to get the whole thing to connect to the throttle body. I'm waiting on APR for a resolution, but at this point I cannot in good conscience recommend the part.


I too found the length of the coupler at the TB made it a bit of a squeeze to get in place...of course, if it was a real issue what's to stop you from trimming 1/2" off with a utility knife? I didn't have any problem with fitment of the breather tube, though removing it from the OEM intake was moderately difficult without breaking it.

That said - I have a few engineering related observations relating to the intake: 

On installation I was disappointed to find I had to drill into sheet metal to mount the bracket - it would have been nice if the design made use of an OEM mounting point. I could see this being a future point of corrosion. I treated the screw hole from above and below with amber rustproofing spray afterward. 

The second issue with this system relates to the filter fitment. I was forced to drive 200km home with no air filter when the filter came loose, fell inside the inner fender and the hose clamp was lost on the highway. _Before anyone comments - The hose clamp was installed securely and tightened to the maximum extent possible without cracking the CF laminate using a socket and 1/4" drive ratchet (a flat screwdriver will "cam-out" far before this point)._ I reinstalled the filter element again, looping a new hose clamp around the previously mentioned mounting bracket. I made certain once again that it was as tight as possible.

Yesterday, I noticed a familiar change in the sound of the intake. I pulled over; investigated - only to find the filter had once again fallen off. This time, the hose clamp was sitting on the lower splash cover but was not lost. Fortunately, I was not far from home. So I went, once again to hopefully resolve this issue one and for all.

I determined that engine torque/vibration at al. are causing the filter element to work its way off the intake tube since the fitment point is so rigid and the tube so smooth.

Determined to solve this, I thoroughly cleaned the inlet of the intake tube and the mating surface of the filter cartridge with Prep-Sol before applying a strip of matte black 2" Pro-Gaff tape, 1" on the tube, making relief cuts and folding the other 1" inside the tube. I chose this tape because of its high performance adhesive and the polyester cloth backing would provide a degree of grip to the filter cartridge when reinstalled (It didn't hurt that I happened to have a roll handy).

I reinstalled the filter cartridge on the tube, this time not routing the bracket through the clamp. I positioned the clamp with its gear body on the left (outside) and secured it to the C bracket with two large cable ties, routing them under the gear body of the clamp. I used two cable ties for redundancy, the thought being that in time they may wear on the edge of the bracket and fail. The reason for routing them under the gear of the clamp is that any torsion will now cause the filter element to be pulled onto the tube rather than work its way gradually off.

If this fails again, I'll insert a threaded stud into the flat end of the filter, drill a hole and double-nut it through the lower splash cover.

A simple engineering fix would be to mold a ring-lip into the filter end of the CF tube so that the filter cannot come loose once installed.

That aside, it performs and sounds great. I'm happy with the performance gains despite these couple issues... 

I hope perhaps the guys at APR/Carbonio can take this constructively and perhaps re-engineer the bracket and/or add a lip to the tube for the next production run.


----------



## Scrubface (Nov 4, 2011)

So I guess we'll never be seeing these? Someone should make an intake for the 2.5 sedans..would make so many people happy.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Scrubface said:


> So I guess we'll never be seeing these?


Ha, funny you bring this up. We actually have a 2.5L Jetta at the office right now and are working on something. It may or may not work but you'll be hearing from us if it does!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

And it appears I spoke to soon.... Even if we made a few brackets and extensions, it looks like the only way this intake will fit the MK6 Jetta would be if we were to bend a few hard lines. That's not exactly something we would want our customers to do so I don't think it's going to work out.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

Bizob said:


> Hey Arin,
> 
> How about an intake design similar to the TDI's?
> 
> ...


Agreed. I can't figure out why the 2.5's design is so different. Difficult to install. Rattles. Difficult to change filter. Increases chances of Hydro-lock. 

Seems like a simple repositioning of the intake pipe from the TDI or GTI design was all that was necessary here. 

Great sound & performance, but the same could have been achieved much easier.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Fudgey Memory said:


> Agreed. I can't figure out why the 2.5's design is so different.


The 2.5L's throttle body is directly to the left of the intake scoop, rendering the TDI's design incompatible.


----------



## palma (May 16, 2010)

How do you guys mount the small breather filter that's needed for the PZEV engine? Got any pics of that? 

I have two air pump hoses on my car and the Carbonio only has a spot for the one.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

palma said:


> How do you guys mount the small breather filter that's needed for the PZEV engine? Got any pics of that?
> 
> I have two air pump hoses on my car and the Carbonio only has a spot for the one.


You just need the small breather hose filter. It pops right into the hose.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> The 2.5L's throttle body is directly to the left of the intake scoop, rendering the TDI's design incompatible.


Of course it is compatible. You just have to redesign the box shape to make it fit. Picture the Neuspeed intake, but inclosed with a carbon airbox which feeds to the stock grille opening.

Totally doable. Easy to install, easy to clean and protects the air filter. 

Don't know why this hasn't been done yet.


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

Fudgey Memory said:


> Agreed. I can't figure out why the 2.5's design is so different. Difficult to install. Rattles. Difficult to change filter. Increases chances of Hydro-lock.
> 
> Seems like a simple repositioning of the intake pipe from the TDI or GTI design was all that was necessary here.
> 
> Great sound & performance, but the same could have been achieved much easier.


^this^ I want a legit ram air for this car, and there's no good excuse that nobody has stepped up with one. An intake that uses the stock location is ONLY way to access legit cold air on a blacktop road in the summer. Asphalt makes fender air just as hot as the darn bay.

My other Compalint is that APR needs to at least offer to tap the darn thing for a second bung. Breather filters aren't acceptable IMHO.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

Something like this should not be hard to do. instead of having the intake tube go up , make it go horizontal. done deal!


AWE intake


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

vento 95 GL said:


> Something like this should not be hard to do. instead of having the intake tube go up , make it go horizontal. done deal!
> 
> 
> AWE intake


That one could EASILY be modified to work!!!!

Why das this not exist????????????


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

vento 95 GL said:


> Something like this should not be hard to do. instead of having the intake tube go up , make it go horizontal. done deal!
> 
> 
> AWE intake


Hell, they could even make it come in the bottom if there really is a clearance issue. No excuse that it's not been done yet...


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

That picture of AWE intake was just to picture the concept, but I don't think it would work as the 

throttle body would be too close I think. 


I think the shape needed to clear the throttle would be more like the volant intake


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

++
cover
==

$$$$$

I suspect the best way to do it is shove a cover on a design similar to the Evolution motorsports intake.

And another thing:

Why isn't there a CF beetle style engine cover? Someone needs to get on that too.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

looking at those pics I think it might work with the awe box. You would have to try it. 

Only problem is finding the box for cheap lol


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

vento 95 GL said:


> looking at those pics I think it might work with the awe box. You would have to try it.
> 
> Only problem is finding the box for cheap lol


TBH the biggest clearance issue is the damn stock engine cover IMHO. There needs to be a Carbonio Mark Dos that comes with a beetle style engine cover and an intake. Then We can cover up those fugly bottles with the CF dresses that one of the banner advertisers sells and we'd have a sexy looking bay.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

bobsuncle said:


> TBH the biggest clearance issue is the damn stock engine cover IMHO. There needs to be a Carbonio Mark Dos that comes with a beetle style engine cover and an intake. Then We can cover up those fugly bottles with the CF dresses that one of the banner advertisers sells and we'd have a sexy looking bay.


If they do I would be first in line to buy it. I really don't like the actual carbonio intake. 
I'm one of those who likes the make it supid simple philosophy.


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

vento 95 GL said:


> If they do I would be first in line to buy it. I really don't like the actual carbonio intake.
> I'm one of those who likes the make it supid simple philosophy.


I live closer to Alabama....


But seriously, I HATE HATE HATE Cold Air intakes too. A hydrolock buldge or a breather valve cut into a CAI may reduce the chances of hydrolock, but I live on a river...


----------



## 2.5mk6 (Sep 3, 2015)

*apr intake 2.5*

So I have been looking at this intake for a while now and i drive the mk6 jetta 2.5 sedan and am just wondering if this is possible to fit in my engine? I really want to buy this intake.


----------



## 2.5mk6 (Sep 3, 2015)

*2.5 jetta mk6 sedan*

Is there any possibility of this fitting the jetta mk6 2.5l sedan?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

2.5mk6 said:


> Is there any possibility of this fitting the jetta mk6 2.5l sedan?


Install on the sedan was blocked by some AC components if I recall correctly. Some have modified the AC components to enable the install to work.


----------

